# Hero To Beat



## Voldemôrd (19. April 2010)

SO GEHTS

Ich male den ersten Helden, und ihr müsst dann den nächsten malen der meinen Helden schlägt. Also euer Held muss den vorher geposteten besiegen, man muss natürlich analysieren, welche schwächen der vorherige Held hat und dazu einen neuen Zeichnen. Z.B wäre mein Held gegen einen Computermechaniker-man oder einen Informatikstudent-man machtlos!

Ihr müsst nicht unbedingt toll zeichnen können, einfach einen Lustigen Helden ausdenken der den vorherigen schlägt!
Der erste Held ist


Windows Vista-man



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Seinen sinnlosen Fehlermeldungen treibt er jeden in den Wahnsinn!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

RETTE UNS BILL GATES MAN!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


np np np Bill Gates Man beseitigt jeden Fehler (früher oder später). Er hat dich erschaffen also kann er dich auch wieder zerstören!


EDIT : Das Spiel kommt mir bekannt vor ^^ Kann es sein das du das aus Late Knights hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. April 2010)

Genau, das spiel stammt aus Late knights
R.I.P Giga xD

Bill Gates hat allerdings keine chance gegen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

Hartz IV Man ist von Geburt an pleite!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich jetz nicht so schlimm 

Nichts da, der Beamten-man vom Arbeitsamt gibt dem Hartz IV man eine Abmahnung und schickt ihn in die Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

